# 1966 schwinn stingray 3 speed frame question



## cutter (Sep 18, 2014)

I recently picked up a 1966 stingray frame HB stamped and I would like to know which type of shifter this bike would have had originally?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 18, 2014)

You might want to put this question in the muscle bike section.  Might get more response there.  Roger


----------



## cutter (Sep 19, 2014)

I recently acquired a 1966 three speed frame HB dated and would like to know which type shifter this would have had originally.I know they had stik shifters on some and thumb shifters on earlier models.


----------



## Gsbecker (Sep 19, 2014)

I believe that would have had the stick shift on it...


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 19, 2014)

'66 used thumb shifter only. In '67 the three speed Sting-Ray could be had stock in two different forms: one with thumb shifter, one with Stik Shifter.
-Geoff


----------



## Livmojoe (Sep 19, 2014)

*Actually it was August '66*

Correct shifter for your August '66 Sting Ray frame would be a Stik Shift.  Smooth handle, with a round knob.
August of '66 was when the Stik Shift was first introduced on the Sting Ray.  I used to own an orignal August of '66 dated (HBxxxx) violet Stik Shift 3-speed.  Somewhere I have the Schwinn Reporter that introduced the Stik Shift equipped Sting Ray for '66.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1966dlr_Sting_Ray_6_66.html


----------



## sfhschwinn (Sep 19, 2014)

it would have had a ribbed ball stik shift. Here is link to one of my recent posts. This stik shift came from a 1966 fastback so you can see which one it is http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63009-Schwinn-suburban-fastback-runabout


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 19, 2014)

Im sure somebody will prove me wrong but I thought the ribbed did not appear until 68 and it was smooth before that.


----------



## Jack21 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah same shifter as 67s I think. I actually just picked up a 67 violet 3 speed... Looking for original brake and shifter cables if anyone knows where to get any


----------



## vastingray (Sep 19, 2014)

First year for ribbed was 68    66-67 was smooth handle  I have one here


----------



## cutter (Sep 19, 2014)

Livmojoe said:


> Correct shifter for your August '66 Sting Ray frame would be a Stik Shift.  Smooth handle, with a round knob.
> August of '66 was when the Stik Shift was first introduced on the Sting Ray.  I used to own an orignal August of '66 dated (HBxxxx) violet Stik Shift 3-speed.  Somewhere I have the Schwinn Reporter that introduced the Stik Shift equipped Sting Ray for '66.
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1966dlr_Sting_Ray_6_66.html




Thanks for the info its much appreciated


----------



## cutter (Sep 19, 2014)

Livmojoe said:


> Correct shifter for your August '66 Sting Ray frame would be a Stik Shift.  Smooth handle, with a round knob.
> August of '66 was when the Stik Shift was first introduced on the Sting Ray.  I used to own an orignal August of '66 dated (HBxxxx) violet Stik Shift 3-speed.  Somewhere I have the Schwinn Reporter that introduced the Stik Shift equipped Sting Ray for '66.
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1966dlr_Sting_Ray_6_66.html




Just wanted to thank you for your answers actually this was a violet frame originally.


----------



## Geokop (Oct 4, 2014)

Jack21 said:


> Yeah same shifter as 67s I think. I actually just picked up a 67 violet 3 speed... Looking for original brake and shifter cables if anyone knows where to get any




Hi Jack21, I still have my 1967 DeLuxe Three Speed Sting Ray, a medium blue one, that was a Christmas present of that year. It's in pieces in need of restoration. The shifter arm 
is straight, solid, and with very fine horizontal ribbing. The knob is round.


----------



## Avanti (Oct 12, 2018)

Livmojoe said:


> *Actually it was August '66*
> 
> Correct shifter for your August '66 Sting Ray frame would be a Stik Shift.  Smooth handle, with a round knob.
> August of '66 was when the Stik Shift was first introduced on the Sting Ray.  I used to own an orignal August of '66 dated (HBxxxx) violet Stik Shift 3-speed.  Somewhere I have the Schwinn Reporter that introduced the Stik Shift equipped Sting Ray for '66.
> ...




Sorry to revive such an old thread but I recently acquired this KB (October, '66) Deluxe three-speed. The bike wears it's original faded "Sky Blue" paint with the Schwinn top tube logo. In addition, the metallic finish is preserved under the Sturmey clamp on the top tube and I don't see any evidence of a Stik Shift so it was clearly delivered from the factory with a trigger shift. 

Most information I've found online suggests that Schwinn introduced the Stik Shift on the Sting-Ray in August of '66 so would this be a "special order" or could Schwinn have been offering both options for a few months after August?


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't own this bike any more, yet here's pics of the HBxxxxx Violet 3-speed Stik Shift Sting Ray I mentioned in the post from 4 years ago.  Smooth shifter handle and no top tube logo.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 10, 2018)

And if you don’t want to keep it original and like the Stik— just put in on and ride it and have fun.


----------

